# Neuspeed RSE10 Wheels Mounted



## Wrr1020 (Feb 6, 2016)

Took delivery of my RSE10's this week and had them mounted the following day. They are wrapped in 235/40-18 Pilot Super Sports. Have so much grip compared to stock all-seasons they replaced. Pictures aren't the greatest as there is a lot of shade.


----------



## jpatki (Aug 10, 2016)

*Nice!*

I have RSe12 on the way, and I am shopping for tires. 

I see that NS recommends the 235 40 18 size you fit. Any regrets on the tire size? I see lots of people here fitting 225s.

I have a Golf Mk7.


----------

